# Another use for plarn



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I didn't want to hijack the thread about plarn but wanted to share what I use it for. I cut my bags different than the other poster, giving me less ends to crochet in. http://www.plasticbagcrafts.com/make-plarn/ 

I make reusable tote bags that can also be used as a handbag. I've sold about 25 of them.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very, very nice. Thank you for the pics.

There is a non-profit org here in Abilene that hire refugee women to crochet mats for the homeless out of plastic bags. It's a win-win situation in that plastic garbage is reduced, the women earn a small salary and the homeless have a mat to sit on.

http://www.reporternews.com/news/lo...b91d2-37db-29a8-e053-0100007fa-384397571.html


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Belfrybat that is a great project for the refugees.

We have people here that also crochet mats for the homeless.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

I bought a waterbottle carrier from a thriftstore and it was made from Plarn. I LOVE it!!!!!! I wish more things were made from plarn so we can keep plastic bags out of the landfill,creeks and streams.


----------

